# AnfängerFragen - Touren im Taunus



## ThePhantom79 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
ich bin auf dieses Forum aufmerksam geworden, weil ich wenig gegoogelt habe und ich ein wenig sportlich tätig sein will.
Ich besitze ein Cross-Rad (zwar bin ich hier in einem MTB-Forum - steinigt mich trotzdem nich) und würde gerne ein wenig im Taunus kurven. Ein Freund von mir (ebenfalls ein Cross-Rad) fährt mit und letztes WE haben wir einen ersten kleinen Versuch unternommen. In FFM zu Hause los gefahren, über Nieder-Eschbach , Bad Homburg, Saalburg, Hessenpark und eine ähnliche Route wieder zurück. Da wir untrainierte Anfänger sind hat uns diese 50 km Tour natürlich trotzdem gefordert. Trotzdem soll es weitergehen, wenn das Wetter mitspielt schon am nächsten WE. Daher nun ein paar Anfängerfragen.

Wo bekomme ich gute - dennoch interessante Touren her ? GPSies scheint ganz brauchbar sein, trotzdem ist es schwer, das richtig zu finden, da man ja auch seine Anfordrungen hat ;-)
Ich geb es zu, ich fahre gerne runter, trotzdem wird hoch gestrampelt und keine Motorkraft benutzt. Der Rückweg letztes WE war teils sehr schön, weil wir wirklich (leider nur) teilweise Trampelpfade / Trails benutzt haben - nur grade DIE zu finden ist Ziel meiner Übung hier im Forum / im Internet.
Was mir dabei jedoch auffällt: Wenn man eine Tour findet, wird meist HOCH über Stock und Stein gefahren und runter dann die breiten Autobahnen benutzt. Warum? Ich tendiere eher zum umgekehrten - HOCH einen guten festen Wanderweg - RUNTER aber gerne über leichtes Wurzelwerk und Schlamm (aber auch nicht übertrieben, da ich Anfänger bin und "nur" ein gefedertes Cross-Bike mir Scheibenbremsen habe). Macht halt einfach Spaß ;-) Hoch über Stock und Stein würde ich wahrscheinlich eh kräftemäßig nicht schaffen ;-)

Kann mir hier vlt. jmd Tipps geben? Vielleicht auch nicht grade Touten mir 1500 Höhenmetern für den Anfang ;-)

Bin mal gespannt obs jetzt hilfreiche Kommentare oder Schläge wegen einem "Cross-Bike" gibt.

Grüße
ThePhantom


----------



## Hornisborn (11. Mai 2009)

Was bist du denn für Trails gefahren? Wenn ich dir ein paar richtige Trails zeige schrottest du nur deine Laufräder.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ThePhantom79 (11. Mai 2009)

Ich nenne es einfach mal Trail - es war einfach ein unbefestigter Trampelpfad - allerdings mit Wandermarkierungen (Wie soll ich das beschreiben?) - Wurzeln, einmal nem Baum mittem überm Weg, Schlamm und seltsamerweise nen ganzes Stück richtig loser Sand ...


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2009)

Also wegen eines Crossrades wird hier niemand fertiggemacht.

Das mit den Touren ist so ein Ding. Zum einen kann ich als MTB-Fahrer schlecht einschätzen was Dein Crossrad so aushält. Es wäre natürlich blöd, wenn ich Dir jetzt was empfehle und nachher haben Deine Felgen lauter Dellen und 'nen fetten 8er vorne und hinten.

Genaue Tourenbeschreibungen werden hier im Forum inzwischen auch eher ungern gegeben, da es in der Vergangenheit immer wieder vorkam, dass sich urplötzlich auf der beschriebenen Tour natürliche Hindernisse befanden, die dort von Menschenhand hinbewegt wurden. Die sog. Stöckchenleger-Fraktion liest hier leider mit.

Insofern kann ich Dir eigentlich nur den Tip geben, Dir eine vernünftige Karte zu besorgen (Empfehlung: Rad- und Wanderkarte Hochtaunus, Maßstab 1:30000, gibts z.B. bei Hugendubel auf der Zeil für 6,90) und Dir damit dann die Touren individuell zusammenzustellen. Da sind auch kleinere Trails drauf und Waldautobahnen sind klar als solche zu erkennen.

Alternativ kannst Du Dir mal bei einem Kumpel ein MTB ausleihen und einfach mal bei einer Gruppe mitfahren, die sich hier im Forum regelmäßig verabreden. Einen Crossbiker würde man wohl weniger gern mitnehmen, weil das eben die Auswahl der fahrbaren Trails (zumindestens bergab) doch deutlich einschränkt.


----------



## ThePhantom79 (11. Mai 2009)

Danke für den Tipp - werde mir diese Karte dann mal zulegen! Dann wird es nur noch etwas Erfahrung brauchen, die Strichstärke zu interpretieren ;-)
Wir hatten bei unserer ersten Tour auch so eine Wanderkarte dabei, die gar nicht so schlecht war - war aber nur geliehen und schon recht alt.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

jetzt mal auf blöd gefragt: ist das da dein "gefedertes crossrad mit scheibenbremsen"? wenn ja, dann dürfen sich alle schämen, die dir bis jetzt geantwortet haben. meiner meinung nach ist das auf jeden fall ein mtb.

und wenn du schon gpsies nennst - besitzt du ein gps-gerät?


----------



## Hornisborn (11. Mai 2009)

Dann hat er etwas verwechselt


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

wenn er anfänger ist, dann bist ja wohl du in der pflicht, aufmerksam zu sein


----------



## ThePhantom79 (11. Mai 2009)

100% genau so steht es im Keller!  Hat aber 28 Zoll !

P.S.: Wieso geirrt? Da es 28Zoll hat, ist es ein Cross-Bike und wird von Winora auch so verkauft - so war zumindest meine Definition bisher. Aber ihr könnt mich gerne eines besseren belehren.

P.P.S.: Ich bin auf die Seite durch Zufall gestoßen. Ich habe zwar ein GPS, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass ich es dafür verwenden kann, da es Windows Mobil basierender PDA ist, den man nicht sicher genug am Lenker befestigen könnte. Schön wäre es ... Fugawi mit Top50-Karten, das hätte was ;-)


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

aaah! ein 29er also 

edit/ http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/forumdisplay.php?f=174


----------



## Hornisborn (11. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> wenn er anfänger ist, dann bist ja wohl du in der pflicht, aufmerksam zu sein



Schön das wir beide nicht gesehen haben, das es keine 26" hat


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

aber er kann damit schon eher über trails bügeln, als mit einem cyclocrosser.

@ ThePhantom79: mit fugawi und top50 kenn ich mich nicht aus, aber nach paar mal googlen deutet alles darauf hin, dass das möglich ist.


----------



## ThePhantom79 (11. Mai 2009)

Hi,
technisch möglich ja - ABER den PDA SICHER - also das er nicht bei jeder Wurzel 2 m vor mir liegen bleibt und das Display nicht bei einem Stein splittert -  zu befestigen ist meiner Meinung nach unmöglich. Habe mich aber noch nicht so genau damit beschäftigt.

Tja, und was ich mit dem Rad an Wegen fahren kann, das weiß ich halt selbst noch nicht so genau *g*

LG


----------



## sipaq (11. Mai 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> jetzt mal auf blöd gefragt: ist das da dein "gefedertes crossrad mit scheibenbremsen"? wenn ja, dann dürfen sich alle schämen, die dir bis jetzt geantwortet haben. meiner meinung nach ist das auf jeden fall ein mtb.


Warum soll ich mich schämen? Natürlich ist das ein Crossbike, wie man ja auch an den dünnen 28 Zoll Reifen, den dazu passenden dünnen Felgen und der auf Straßen- und WAB-Betrieb ausgerichteten 63mm Federgabel ja auch problemlos erkennen kann.


----------



## x-rossi (11. Mai 2009)

63 mm hätte jetzt ich beim bloßen betrachten des bildes nicht erahnt  und von der seite betrachtet sehen die reifen wirklich sehr schmal aus, muss ich gestehen.

neulich am fuchstanz, da sah ich zwei biker den verlängerten trail des pflasterwegs auf starrbikes runterfahren.


----------



## The Brian (12. Mai 2009)

Mit dem Rad kann man doch alles ganz gut fahren ?
Klar gibt`s (leider wenige) Trails die man mit dem Rad , eher im gemäßigten Tempo fahren sollte  - ich meine man kriegt ja alles irgendwie kaputt.
Aber mit dem Modell (finde ich) kann man hier um den Feldberg - Saalburg - Herzberg - (Hinter-) Taunus genug Trails zum heizen finden.

Aber  `ne Karte die mir die Beschaffenheit der Strecke zeigt hätte ich auch gern.


----------



## wondermike (12. Mai 2009)

Sicher kann man im Taunus auch mit einem Crossbike Spaß haben. Fahrbare Wege gibt es ja genug und das Erkunden der Umgebung macht ja auch Laune. 

Ich hab' auch mal mit so einem Teil angefangen und bin dann nach kurzer Zeit dauernd den Feldberg hochgefahren damit. Aber man kommt doch sehr schnell auf den Trichter, dass ein MTB in dem Terrain einfach mehr Spaß bringt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## judyclt (12. Mai 2009)

Wie bereits gesagt wurde ist eine vernünftige Faltkarte vom Taunus die mit Abstand beste Lösung. Wenn man nach einigen Touren die Gegend im Kopf hat, kann man ja immer noch frei nach Lust und Laune den Taunus genauer erkunden.

Ähnlich wird es mit dem Bike sein: Für den Anfang ganz nett, aber wenn du den Sport intensiv betreiben möchtest, kommst du im ein MTB nicht herum. Sollte dir viel Tempo und wenig Gewicht zusagen, ist ein leichtes Hardtail evtl. eine gute Lösung, da es im Gelände wesentlich besser agiert als ein Crossbike, ohne auf der Straße deutlich langsamer zu sein.


----------



## ThePhantom79 (12. Mai 2009)

Habe mir jetzt mal besagte Karte gekauft ...
eigentlich eine gute Karte - aber lassen sich da kleiner Pfade von größeren Wegen unterscheiden? Ich sehe da nämlich tatsächlich keinen Unterschied (zu sehen an der Strecke, die wir gefahren sind ...)

Gruß


----------



## The Brian (12. Mai 2009)

Also im "Wanderführer" von "Naturpark Hochtaunus" findet man neben topographischen Karten (aufschlußreich) detailierte Wanderwegbeschreibungen. Die sind zur Einstiegs-Orientierung echt super.
Hab meine geschenkt bekommen, und weiß daher leider nicht, wo`s die gibt.


----------



## Catdog (4. August 2009)

Holla,ich hoffe ich bin nicht zu spät drann.....
Ja das mit dem Taunus und den Wanderwegen iss so ne Sache.Kanste auch mimm Rennbock auf der B3 radeln,dachte ich mir nach den ersten paar touren im Taunus(BH).
Aber der Wald birgt einige S-Trails in sich,d.h. mann muss suchen jehten und buddeln.
Ist dann halt die Frage ob das an manchen Stellen den Bewohnern des waldes passt.
Die geben uns ja ihr Terain zum Biken.(Rehe kommmen in der Blauen-Stunde).
aber ich denke zu bestimmten Zeiten lässt sich im Wald kein Tier blicken dann passt das.(geile Nature)
Ok,zurück zum Thema.Der Taunus in Bad-Homburg ist noch ausbaufähig....
Wenn irgend einer lust hatt ein bischnn zu buddeln und zu basteln könnte mann gemeinsam eine kleine Enduro/Fr strecke basteln.Werkzeug habe ich daheim (BH).
nähe Hartwald/Eschbach,so ain`t no body for an Freeeride-Partyee....
grüsse aus dem immer Sonnigen mitlerweile von Hubschraubern terrorisierten Tauns
just a bike
just a ride
just a life....


----------



## sipaq (4. August 2009)

Catdog schrieb:


> [...]
> 
> Aber der Wald birgt einige S-Trails in sich,d.h. mann muss suchen jehten und buddeln.
> 
> ...


Lass das mit dem Buddeln bitte sein. Die Stimmung im Taunus ist eh schon sehr gereizt an manchen Stellen und das hatte auch schon Konsequenzen (siehe auch diesen Thread). 

Vor allem die Buddelabenteuer mancher Freerider werden da gerne als Grund vorgeschoben, warum die Mountainbiker hier angeblich alles kaputtmachen würden.

Da ist es dann wenig vorteilhaft, wenn man solchen Fehl- und Vorurteilen auch noch in die Hände spielt. Also lieber im og. Thread mitlesen und sich zwecks einer legalen Freeride-Strecke im Hochtaunus mal aktiv engagieren.


----------



## Catdog (5. August 2009)

Na ich wollt ja auch nicht den ganzen Wald umbuddeln.Es ginge mir um die ganzen zugewachsenen Trails.Aber ich hör da besser mal auf deinen Rat und lass das mal sein.Vor allem nach dem ich mir den link angeschaut habe.Das mit dem Bike-Verbot und den MTB-Fallen iss ja ein kracher.
Ärgerlich das das soweit kommen muste.
Danke für den link. 
greatz Catdog


----------



## andy1 (6. August 2009)

x-rossi schrieb:


> 63 mm hätte jetzt ich beim bloßen betrachten des bildes nicht erahnt  und von der seite betrachtet sehen die reifen wirklich sehr schmal aus, muss ich gestehen.
> 
> neulich am fuchstanz, da sah ich zwei biker den verlängerten trail des pflasterwegs auf starrbikes runterfahren.



Man kann auch starr rauf und runter fahren, habe mir jetzt ein altes ungefedertes MTB geschnappt weil alle 63mm-Raketen momentan in Artbeit sind und bin halt ungefedert am Feldi rumgefahren.

Alles eine Sache der Gewöhnung trotzdem habe ich mir eine Federgabel gewünscht - egal was für eine.
Weil manchmal wird man da doch unvorbereiteterweise von einem nicht zu großen Stein etwas ausgehebelt,  man muss also sehr auf den Untergrund achten.
Die Cantibremsen und 21-Gangschaltung habe ich jetzt nicht als Nachteil empfunden.und berghoch hat das Rad (Alpinestars Cromega in Chromoptik mit normalem Diamantrahmen) ordentliche Kletterqualitäten gehabt - ausser auf sehr steinigen Trails. 

Wenn man gewohnt ist was einzustecken und nicht so technikabhängig ist um schnell bergab zu fahren kann man auch auf steinigen und treppenartigen Trails einige technikversessenen hinter sich lassen.
Entspannter und sicherer ist es natürlich schon mit einer guten Federung.

Wollte schonmal aus Spass mit meiner 30-Euro-Gurke vom Flohmarkt auf den Feldberg fahren,28" mit Körbchen und festen Schutzblechen - wäre bestimmt lustig, entspanntes fahren ist es auf jeden Fall (gerade und bergauf).

eine Karte zu haben bringt nict soviel, am besten man schließt sich einer Gruppe an oder probiert Wege aus, schaut nach Schildern oder fährt mit jemandem der sich auskennt.
Wenn mal Zeit ist kannst du ja mit mir mal rauffahren, ich fahre von Bad Vilbel aus (nur am WE).


----------



## com_tom (8. August 2009)

Hallo allerseits,

bin vor Jahren mal mit nem Bekannten den sog. Reichenbachtrail gefahren, weiss aber nicht mehr genau, wo der ist und wollt jetzt mal wieder hin. Seh ich das richtig, dass der Reichenbachweg (gelbes Minus-Zeichen in der Hochtaunuskarte) mit dem Trail identisch ist?

Danke für kurze Hilfe...
com_tom


----------



## Arachne (8. August 2009)

Oben, ab dem kleinen Feldberg ja. Ganz unten, der Wiesenpfad direkt am Reichenbach, ist gesperrt: Naturschutzgebiet.


----------

